# Pensacola Beach Report 9/14-18



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Was able to fish the mornings of 9/14-18 at Pensacola beach. I had trouble finding sand fleas to keep up with fish so used shrimp until I could get up to GBBT and buy some.

Caught 3 nice pompanos, 24in redfish, 17 whiting (one 18 inch whiting), a flounder, several small sharks but none over about 30 inches and a ton of trash fish which kept it fun over the 5 mornings. 

There were schools of 1-2lb bluefish one morning that i was able to catch one every cast for about 30 minutes on light tackle which was a blast and made for great bait. Also juvenile jack crevalles schooled just about every day early which were fun on light tackle as well.

Highlight of the trip may have been seeing about a 7-8ft hammerhead on the beach. Seriously saw him twice right where i dig sand fleas. Pretty cool!
Dropped the ball on fish pics but did take one box shot from Tuesday.
also couple other pics


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That is a big ground mullet!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I think I'll be making a weekend early morning attempt this weekend there abouts. Great job on the catch! That's a good day at the beach there! Thank you for the report! and great pics. I saved the third one. Awesome Sunrise! Tight lines YRM


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Woah! Sounds and looks like some great fishing! You never know what you will catch/see while surf fishing, probably why I love it so much!


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Would you mind telling at least the general location?


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> I think I'll be making a weekend early morning attempt this weekend there abouts. Great job on the catch! That's a good day at the beach there! Thank you for the report! and great pics. I saved the third one. Awesome Sunrise! Tight lines YRM


Thanks YRM! Not many better places than the beach to see a sunrise!!


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

JMSUN said:


> Would you mind telling at least the general location?


West end of the island towards Ft. Pickens


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

hsiF deR said:


> That is a big ground mullet!


I seriously thought it was a redfish with no spot when i first got a look at him in the surf!!


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

nice mess of fish. we are due for a good whiting bite this fall/winter. it looks like it's here.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

huntinpanic said:


> West end of the island towards Ft. Pickens


Thanks


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice haul! Great report!


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Nice*

How do you say" AWESOME"


----------

